
The secret ingredients of word2vec - peterkshultz
http://sebastianruder.com/secret-word2vec/index.html
======
ywchan2
How is the length of word vector chosen? It does affect the accuracy of
word2vec, as said in the paper, but it seems not much suggestion on the
dimensionality.

